
Snap to choose NYSE for IPO - t23
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/30/snap-to-choose-nyse-for-ipo-source.html
======
GFischer
I'm amazed with Snapchat's staying power.

I was utterly bewildered by them turning down a reported 3 billion offer (and
so was most everyone else), but it seems it wasn't so wrong after all.

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/03/12/snapchat_valu...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/03/12/snapchat_valuation_i_mocked_it_for_turning_down_3_billion_now_it_s_worth.html)

